# Help! New Copied Drive Won't Complete Boot



## plqinc (May 21, 2006)

Dear TiVo Masters:

I used PTVupgrade LBA48 CD with MFStools (version 4.04) to copy a 40GB drive from a 540040A to a Western Digital WD3200SD drive. I typed the command: mfsbackup Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore s 127 xzpi - /dev/hdb . This procedure seemed to work fine.

When I started the new drive I got the Welcome! Powering up screen for 2-3 minutes. It then went to Almost there. Just a few minutes more screen for 30 seconds. I then got a green screen that said The DVR has detected a serious problem. It got stuck in this continuous loop.

Original 40GB drive still boots fine.

Anyone have any suggestions how I can get the Western Digital WD3200SD to boot completely?

Thanks


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

redo the copy with:

mfsbackup Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore s 127 -r 4 xzpi - /dev/hdb


you need -r 4 with drives bigger than 274GB


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Yes - use the above command. Actually, you need the -r 4 when any partition is going to be greater than 274GB. 320GB - 40GB original partition = 280GB. (just slightly too big)


----------



## plqinc (May 21, 2006)

Thanks for your help. I will try this tomorrow and let you know how it works. However, I need to do another Western Digital WD3200SD drive on a TCD24008A TiVo. Will this same script work?

Thanks...


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Yes


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

plqinc said:


> I need to do another Western Digital WD3200SD drive on a TCD24008A TiVo. Will this same script work?


Yes. The -r 4 is not necessary in this case, because you will not have an expansion partition over 274GB. However, it will not hurt anything.


----------



## plqinc (May 21, 2006)

Should I reformat the WD3200SD HD in FAT32 or remove the partition and create a new one in FDisk?

Thanks again.

Steve...


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

I'm no expert, but I don't think you have to do anything. MFSTools will overwrite anything on the disk.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

No, there is no need to "Format" the drive mfsrestore will do that for you.


----------



## plqinc (May 21, 2006)

Thanks for all your help. I will be doing the TCD24008A in a couple of weeks. I have been trying to get this completed for several weeks. I am glad I found you folks. I would never have completed it with out your help. Thanks again.

P.S. Western Digital has a Hard Drive exchange program. I gave them an expired serial number from an old hard drive (I think the warrantee is about 3 years). They sold me the WD3200SD for under $100. Lots of hard drives to choose from. Was a good deal. Hope this helps.

Steve


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

Today, I had the Green Screen of Death, too, when I added a 400 gig drive as a second drive to the 400 gig I had upgraded to a few days ago (on an HR10-250). Does the mfsadd command require the r -4 also?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

willbhome said:


> Today, I had the Green Screen of Death, too, when I added a 400 gig drive as a second drive to the 400 gig I had upgraded to a few days ago (on an HR10-250). Does the mfsadd command require the r -4 also?


For the 400G 'B' drive *YES* the -r 4 is required. I would also want a 400M swap partition just to be safe.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

So, I would do mfsadd -r 4 /dev/hda /dev/hdb
or some such (don't have the documentation with me at the moment.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

willbhome said:


> So, I would do mfsadd -r 4 /dev/hda /dev/hdb
> or some such (don't have the documentation with me at the moment.


You also will need a -x in the mfsadd command.

However, I am not sure that this will work because you already added the seconf drive. You may need to start again by reloading the A drive as well as adding the second drive.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

wscannell said:


> You also will need a -x in the mfsadd command.
> However, I am not sure that this will work because you already added the seconf drive. You may need to start again by reloading the A drive as well as adding the second drive.


I was hoping you'd respond; thanks.
Yes, I plan to try this again in two steps: Saturday, do what I did last week - mfsbackup|mfsrestore from the 250 to the first 400. Once I've tested that, do mfsadd for the second 400.
Do I also need to do the -s when I add, or just when I go from 250 to 400?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Since you are doing this in two steps, you need the -x in the mfsrestore to expand from 250 to fill the first 400. You also need the -x in the mfsadd command to add the second 400 drive.

Don't forget to use -r 4. I would use it in both the mfsrestore and the mfsadd.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

HomeUser said:


> For the 400G 'B' drive *YES* the -r 4 is required. I would also want a 400M swap partition just to be safe.


From the thread about mfstools swap fixes, I got the impression that -s 127 is the largest value that can be used. Is that info outdated? I also am a little concerned that it was stated that 127 meg is sufficient for only up to 274 gig.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Mfsrestore -s values larger then 127 require an adjustment using *tpip* before use in the TiVo.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

There is a lot of debate about required swap size and there are no set rules that are known. However, larger swap can never hurt. As said above, swap size greater than 127 requires the swap space to be initialized with tpip. It is available on the ptvupgrade boot CD.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

wscannell, after reading & thinking, I believe I can successfully do this in the one step now. Thanks for the encouragement.
As for the swap file, I take it that, once I've done my mfsbackup|mfsrestore with the -s 127 parameter, I'd then run something like tpip -s 400?


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

No - You need to specify -s 400 if you want the swap file to be that large. mfsrestore will allocate the specified amount of space, but it does not properly initialize the swap space. tpip just initializes the swap space. It does not change the size of the swap space. There are two versions of tpip available. Either one should work. The two have different command lines. I am not sure of the correct syntax, but you need to specify the A drive (/dev/hdx).


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

tpip syntax:

tpip --version shows the version number you have

tpip V1.1 : tpip --swapped -s /dev/hd?

tpip V1.2 : tpip -1 -s /dev/hd?

tpip 1.1 is on the ptvupgrade CD.


----------



## ToyRunner (Aug 31, 2006)

So someone gave me a tivo that is stuck on the green screen loop model number TCD540080...I would like to fix this one plus I bought a duel tuner with the 80 gig drive TCD649080, I would like to upgrade this drive to a 250 gig but I know nothing about this and do not understand where you are typing in the commands like mfsbackup Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore s 127 -r 4 xzpi - /dev/hdb
Anyone out there able to talk me through somethinglike this...I do well with support over the phone or I could give someone my email address.
Thanks for all who help.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Check the Weaknees upgrade instructions: http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

wscannell said:


> tpip syntax:
> 
> tpip --version shows the version number you have
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have the ptvupgrade CD per your advice a couple weeks ago.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

ToyRunner said:


> So someone gave me a tivo that is stuck on the green screen loop model number TCD540080...I would like to fix this one plus I bought a duel tuner with the 80 gig drive TCD649080, I would like to upgrade this drive to a 250 gig but I know nothing about this and do not understand where you are typing in the commands like mfsbackup Tao - /dev/hda | mfsrestore s 127 -r 4 xzpi - /dev/hdb
> Anyone out there able to talk me through somethinglike this...I do well with support over the phone or I could give someone my email address.
> Thanks for all who help.





wscannell said:


> Check the Weaknees upgrade instructions: http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php


The instructions wscannell suggested are pretty well-written. You should be able to use their CD iso image, or the one from PTVupgrade, which I used per his advice.


----------

